# German blue rams and temp question..



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

so what is the lowest temp the german blue rams can be happy at?

thinking about stocking a 40br with:
20 neno teters 
10 CPD 
8 chilli rosbora 
5 rummynose rosbora 
and would like to add a few 3-4 German blue rams, but from my understanding they like 80+ water temp 
so I am thinking 77 would be a happy medium for all these fish?

cheers
OH can you post a few pics of any of these fish?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @underH2Ogarden

I've kept my GBR at +/- 78 degrees for several years, in fact yesterday I had this happen (that is the Dad guarding the eggs).


----------



## luky (Jul 24, 2014)

from liveaquaria:
German Blue Rams Recommended Water Conditions 72-79° F, KH 5-12, pH 5.0-7.0

Rummy Nose *Tetra:









German Blue Ram:









Chilli Rasbora:









not familiar with teters or cpd's - sorry


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @underH2Ogarden
> 
> I've kept my GBR at +/- 78 degrees for several years, in fact yesterday I had this happen (that is the Dad guarding the eggs).


great looking fish! glad to know they can do well +/- 78 i'll think i will give them a try. 



luky said:


> from liveaquaria:
> German Blue Rams Recommended Water Conditions 72-79° F, KH 5-12, pH 5.0-7.0
> 
> Rummy Nose *Tetra:
> ...


haha yes tetras. cpd = Celestial Pearl Danio I See videos and pics of these fish online but its all ways nice to see more


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

I keep my rams over 80..
Under 80 can compromise their immune system and slow their metabolism..
Most do not have the same long term results as Roy..
Their is a good reason they are considered a suitable tank mate for discus....
I know breeders that keep their rams @ 86 ....


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Coralbandit said:


> I keep my rams over 80..
> Under 80 can compromise their immune system and slow their metabolism..
> Most do not have the same long term results as Roy..
> Their is a good reason they are considered a suitable tank mate for discus....
> I know breeders that keep their rams @ 86 ....


I have NEVER had Rams live more than 4 - 5 months at anything below 80*. I've tried more times than I care to recall. Your chance of success at that temp is highly unlikely for any appreciable amount of time based on my experiences . Mine bred too... and then dropped off about a month later. Days apart.


----------



## Valkyrie (May 2, 2016)

I keep my German Blue Rams along with some Cardinal Tetras at 82 degrees. Getting ready for some Discus tank mates. I believe 77 degrees would not be warm enough long term.


----------

